# BMW e60 problem - loss of power



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all

So my 2005 525d is experiencing some problems. 
It takes a lot longer to get up to speed so there is loss of power.
There are no warning lights of fault codes up though so not sure what it is.

Has anyone has this problem?

Know any good bmw service folks near heathrow who could help me find the issue and fix? 

Thank you!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

There is a filter on the crankcase ventilation system, when this gets blocked (which I can vouch for) it causes an over pressure in the crankcase and the car goes into Limp mode..this should be part of the service of the car but its not so gets missed..the new system they introduced had a cyclone filter instead of a paper one..


----------



## ollie b (Mar 2, 2010)

Cracked exhaust manifold maybe? Just changed it on our one  Had similar symptoms, loss of power and big lag when accelerating. Hope you don't have the same issue as it wasn't cheap to fix!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

ollie b said:


> Cracked exhaust manifold maybe? Just changed it on our one  Had similar symptoms, loss of power and big lag when accelerating. Hope you don't have the same issue as it wasn't cheap to fix!


I had that too...same as the crankase filter...the crack you can smell exhause gas and hear it though. I was luck as it was under guarantee...Its amazing how the big names keep a name even though there are so many things that go wrong and are really a series problem..


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks all.

Got AA out as I never have used them in last 4 years and they couldnt replicate the problem. Seems to have fixed itself? Doubt it but he couldnt find anything through diagnostic either.

Interested in checking out the crankcase filter. Is this something I can find and check myself? Just visually ... maybe post up a picture on here.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Its in the top of the valve cover, you have to remove that to get to it...If its not been done I would recommend it...I had the devils job with mine. It kept doing what you saw. They couldnt find it and then one day I was driving and couldnt see the car behind me..the pressure was causing the oil to leak past the turbo seals and burn in the exhaust...lost a liter in 20 km...it is almost certainly never been done,,,,


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

hibberd said:


> Its in the top of the valve cover, you have to remove that to get to it...If its not been done I would recommend it...I had the devils job with mine. It kept doing what you saw. They couldnt find it and then one day I was driving and couldnt see the car behind me..the pressure was causing the oil to leak past the turbo seals and burn in the exhaust...lost a liter in 20 km...it is almost certainly never been done,,,,


thanks. Im normally good with DIY but not sure what it is you mean. Any pictures from the net you could direct me to please?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

nudda said:


> thanks. Im normally good with DIY but not sure what it is you mean. Any pictures from the net you could direct me to please?


http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=NC52&mospid=47751&btnr=11_3935&hg=11&fg=15

its parts 11 12 and 13 on here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BREATHER-...-525d-530d-X5-3-0d-M57N-Engines-/221221475785


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

hibberd said:


> http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=NC52&mospid=47751&btnr=11_3935&hg=11&fg=15
> 
> its parts 11 12 and 13 on here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BREATHER-...-525d-530d-X5-3-0d-M57N-Engines-/221221475785


many thanks!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

also found this for anyone that it may help

http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/82623-e60-530d-crank-case-breather-replacement/


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.birdsauto.com - you'll be extremely hard pressed to find a better service centre in the area, and even beyond.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

nudda said:


> also found this for anyone that it may help
> 
> http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/82623-e60-530d-crank-case-breather-replacement/


Be careful, this is the modified version, you almost certainly have the loo roll type..if you dont its not in my opinion the cause of your problem...


----------

